# New Laptop from US



## SenthilAnandh (Oct 28, 2008)

*EDIT:*

Guys I have one more in the list. If yes for this means, I have to cancel the other order so please suggest immediately. Thanks,

*www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8897599&type=product&id=1212192365280

*explore.toshiba.com/laptops/qosmio/X305/X305-Q701

Thanks. 

Hi Guys

As people have suggested (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=976081) I have planned to buy a laptop from US. These are the candidates. Please suggest

1) 
*www.circuitcity.com/ssm/HP-Pavilio...15032/catOid/-18746/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

2) 
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115507

3) 
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147786

4) 
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147793

Many Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## acewin (Oct 29, 2008)

price is more than 1000$. you said in PC components its max 600$ ??


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

look at this site deals2buy.com and then clik computer..more cheap deals

also buy on thanksgiving day nov 27-30 heavy discounts at that time


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

if you are ready to spend 1000$, get Alienware


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 29, 2008)

You don't get Alienware for $1000. And they are rip-off.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 29, 2008)

dont buy alienware..... not worth it..they are like iphones....

get another one... from hp...dell..asus...gateway.... better....

and spend a 1000 bucks min...

if u want to buy a 600$ lappy from us..then why bother?? ....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

Among those four I pick either the 3rd or 4th. But are you sure you want 17" or 18" laptop?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 29, 2008)

dude go for a asus one.... their new gaming series or for dell!!


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the unclear post earlier. My total budget is around 1200$. I need a replacement for my desktop. As I will be doing lot of gaming and watching movie, I am choosing 17" or more. I need the best bang for buck. These four laptops has good value for money. If you can suggest me others means you are most welcome. Please remember my main purpose is for gaming and watching movies. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

I say, get the fourth one. Looks the best out of the lot.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ yes.

1) HP
2) Bluray ROM
3) 9600M

I will not go for Acer. It's will be very heavy and I suspect how long the battery will run due to 18.4" display.

You can check this Sony Vaio lappy: *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834117832

comes with HD3650.


----------



## acewin (Oct 29, 2008)

good suggestion there desi for sony.
In HP go for dv7 series, check the config as per your wish and price.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Oct 29, 2008)

Does any one know laptops with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850.Was it actually released?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 29, 2008)

I dunt think there is any mobile grafix chipset based on HD4850


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2008)

AMD has not yet released RV770 chipset for laptops.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 29, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I say, get the fourth one. Looks the best out of the lot.


 Paranj u r rite..Fourth one definitely loooks good in every respect


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 29, 2008)

*forums.slickdeals.net/ is one of the biggest forums for AWESOME Deals in US with tons of members posting some amazing deals. *DO CHECK IT OUT Once*


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you can do without Blue ray and 15.4 inch then This one is the best for you. I have pretty much same thing except I have 9700GT and 1680*1050 screen with 2 HDDs


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. But still not yet decided. I have 2 more weeks to decide before I can buy.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

@senthil, forget about those 4, check this one: *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2331758,00.asp

HP HDX16T

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor P7350 (2.0GHz) (centrino 2 technology)
3GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)
16.0" diagonal High Definition HP Ultra BrightView Infinity Display (1366x768)
512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
320GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection
Webcam + Fingerprint Reader with HP Imprint Finish (Fluid)
Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-card with Bluetooth
LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-RW with Double Layer Support
12 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
Price is around $1200
Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (32-bit)
Price: $1250.

HDTV Tuner card for $100 extra
FullHD display $175 extra

The laptop is fully customizable

configure here: *www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shoppin...392&srccode=cii_16996395&cpncode=23-4067941-2

This laptop is given editor's choice by pcmag and it looks stunning too with fullsized keypad with numberpad.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

@senthil...

Dont bother about any at all if u want...

Buy a sager laptop..theya re fully customisable..i have a frnd who uses one and hes brilliantly happy abt the purchase...

*www.sagernotebook.com/default.php

and they have some realy good offers going on and off.. check if ur sister and get one with a offer...

they ahve lots of advantages than other notebooks... like upgrading RAM and HDD without voiding ur warranty also... like a desktop... or dont know if they are only on high end ones... but check it out.. u will be very happy abt it...

and what more..a imported piece shld always means exclusivity...  ..bling factor is a must. so if u want a change from mass produced brands heres is ur chance..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

*www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=90846&action=customize


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^

u know u have to stop dreaming.a lot. 


p.s. my frnd sager has dual 8800GTm


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Oct 31, 2008)

desiibond said:


> @senthil, forget about those 4, check this one: *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2331758,00.asp
> 
> HP HDX16T
> 
> This laptop is given editor's choice by pcmag and it looks stunning too with fullsized keypad with numberpad.


 
Thanks, But the 4th option seems to have all the above mentioned specs and blue. The missing thing is fingerprint reader(as i dont need it) and some processing power. I can save 150$ by choosing the 4th one.



madjeri said:


> @senthil...
> 
> Dont bother about any at all if u want...
> 
> ...


 

Thnaks dude. But what about the reliability of laptop. Is sagar is available in india. What about warrenty in India? Cos HP,acer,dell,Toshiba provide international warrenty.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^^LOL its sager and not sagar .


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 31, 2008)

damn man...

its sager ... not sagar..... 

the thing is VERY reliable... my fnd bought it abt 6 months ago..its a 24*t on machine...hes staying as a PG....no other PC.... its very reliable...

but no gurantee in india.... i think their RMA is u send it to them and they return it back on their cost...

i think when a think is bought to india on repair terms..that is in declaration no customs...

even international warranty is 1 year...those times...nothing much will happen...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup. Sager builds great gaming lappys.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Oct 31, 2008)

madjeri said:


> damn man...
> 
> its sager ... not sagar.....
> 
> ...


 
But still I can get 1 year warranty right. Sager may have great gaming laptop but without warranty I cant justify it to my sister. Sorry Guys. no offence.


----------



## Larliand (Nov 1, 2008)

I say Lenovo Y710


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 1, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Thnaks dude. But what about the reliability of laptop. Is sagar is available in india. What about warrenty in India? Cos HP,acer,dell,Toshiba provide international warrenty.


No international warranty from Sager. ASUS gives 2 years International Warranty. Your call.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I am going to order the fourth one during thanks giving day and will receive in december. Thanks for your advice guys.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 10, 2008)

Guys I have one more in the list. If yes for this means, I have to cancel the other order so please suggest immediately. Thanks,

*www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8897599&type=product&id=1212192365280

EDIT: FIXED*www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1212192365280

*explore.toshiba.com/laptops/q...X305/X305-Q701

Thanks.


----------



## RMN (Nov 10, 2008)

the Best Buy link is Broken


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 10, 2008)

RMN said:


> the Best Buy link is Broken


 
Fixed. If it doesn't work, please try the toshiba link. The price of the laptop is 999$ after discount.

Guys, Please advice.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 14, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Guys I have one more in the list. If yes for this means, I have to cancel the other order so please suggest immediately. Thanks,
> 
> *www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8897599&type=product&id=1212192365280
> 
> ...


 
Guys please advice on this.


----------



## Roadripper (Nov 14, 2008)

check out gateway one s they are customisable tooo


----------



## Melissa (Dec 2, 2008)

Slickdeals.net is one of my favorites for technology/electronics deals!


----------

